# Questions of mouseries



## Coookiehearts

I was wondering if there was any mouseries in Alaska that you guys know of? I was also wondering if it was possible to start a mousery at my age.


----------



## gothling

how olod are you?


----------



## MouseHeaven

Yes, I am the same age as you, and I manage a large mousery by myself. I'm sure you can handle it too!


----------



## JayneAlison

I think that as long as your parents are supportive then you should be fine.Good luck x


----------



## Jack Garcia

I know of no one in Alaska who breeds mice.


----------



## Rhasputin

I swear there's -someone- else in Alaska. . . On one of these forums. Hmm. . .


----------



## Coookiehearts

Its great to know that I can start a mousery. Do I need a liciense to start a mousery?


----------



## geordiesmice

You only need a licence if you keep wild animals or you are running a buisness from your house ie if your selling the mice especialy if it is a local authority property I know I work for the council lol.And in some tenencies you are not allowed to keep pets in a council house some tenency agreements actually state no mice or hamsters too be kept or bred on the property the council or housing association can be very strict about this as some people have totally wrecked properties with rearing animals in the house or outbuilding or garden if its your own property , I think the selling of the mice only come into it.This is in the Uk of course, you will have too look up your own legislation where you live.


----------



## evansrabbitranch

I can not think of any requirements for a liscense to sell mice direct to the public, but I think you need some thing to sell to petshops not too sure. Check with your local government: City hall, county folks etc. Conservation Dept might be able to help.


----------



## Coookiehearts

I don't really like the idea of selling to the pet store since some people come buy and buy mice as snake food :/


----------



## geordiesmice

evansrabbitranch in the U.S do you have any rules about the keeping of mice hamsters in rented property we do here and it can be quite strict.If it is your own home in the uk it is ok but the keeping of rodents in some local authority housing is prohibited and writen into the tenancy agreement and they can evict you if you break this rule .Do they have any of these rules in the U.S I dont want to put people off from keeping mice but you must check with your landlord.


----------



## evansrabbitranch

Oh yes, some landlords do not allow pets at all so by all means landlords must be consulted as well. I am lucky as long as I keep numbers under 50 I can breed my mice and as long as my snakes are fewer than 30 during clutch raising then selling I can breed my snakes. I can only have one litter of rabbits at a time and only 3 adults at any time. GRR, need to buy own place.


----------



## geordiesmice

Hi evansrabbitranch do you feel any better today was wondering how you were


----------



## Coookiehearts

I live in an apartment and they let us raise mice here since they are small and aren't loud.


----------



## evansrabbitranch

geordiesmice said:


> Hi evansrabbitranch do you feel any better today was wondering how you were


I'm actually doing fairly well, we lost one of our snakes last night. She was a rescue I took in in November with a lot of health issues. I should not have taken her as I strained my finances a lot with it, but I had to get her out of where she was. Happy to say I have 11 new sqeakers to cheer me up with 4 more litters due soon! Thanks for asking


----------

